# Where to buy Schwarzkopf Products



## 7100islands

Hello hello!

My hair needs help, I need to find Schwarzkopf Products for dry,treated and damaged hair. I looked in 3 salons near my area and found nothing. Please anyone to reco a sure hit salon/store to go?

These are my needs :

Schauma Repair & Care, GLISS KUR Deep Repair 19 and Kick in Conditioner.

Im not sure if here it bears the same name here in UAE.

Thank you !


----------



## pamela0810

Try Athena - they have one at Attar Center in Karama and Warba Center in Deira. I've seen Schwarzkopf products out there.


----------



## Anwaruddin

Women..


----------



## Jynxgirl

No idea where to find local but amazon will ship to the uae 

Side - Anwaruddin - Are those your dogs? I had a german shepherd for 13 years that was my shadow and fearless compadre. Great looking dogs.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Vibe salon in Al Barsha has Schwarzkopf products, not sure if they have what you need but you can call them and ask: 04 323 5077

BTW for the ladies who frequently ask where can you get decent haircuts and foils etc etc, go there and ask for Cecil, I highly reccomend her. Don't know about the other stylists there, but Cecil is good.


----------



## 7100islands

dizzyizzy said:


> Vibe salon in Al Barsha has Schwarzkopf products, not sure if they have what you need but you can call them and ask: 04 323 5077
> 
> BTW for the ladies who frequently ask where can you get decent haircuts and foils etc etc, go there and ask for Cecil, I highly reccomend her. Don't know about the other stylists there, but Cecil is good.[/QUO
> 
> Wow thank you dizzy izzy, that's a good lead I live near that area!


----------



## 7100islands

pamela0810 said:


> Try Athena - they have one at Attar Center in Karama and Warba Center in Deira. I've seen Schwarzkopf products out there.


Oh thank you pamela!


----------



## dizzyizzy

7100islands said:


> dizzyizzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vibe salon in Al Barsha has Schwarzkopf products, not sure if they have what you need but you can call them and ask: 04 323 5077
> 
> BTW for the ladies who frequently ask where can you get decent haircuts and foils etc etc, go there and ask for Cecil, I highly reccomend her. Don't know about the other stylists there, but Cecil is good.[/QUO
> 
> Wow thank you dizzy izzy, that's a good lead I live near that area!
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, actually if I remember correctly I think whenI went a couple of weeks ago they had some discounted Schwarzkopf products  maybe they are still on sale?
Click to expand...


----------



## 7100islands

dizzyizzy said:


> 7100islands said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, actually if I remember correctly I think whenI went a couple of weeks ago they had some discounted Schwarzkopf products  maybe they are still on sale?
> 
> 
> 
> YEs! I did call and they are still on sale! I will go in awhile..
Click to expand...


----------



## dizzyizzy

7100islands said:


> dizzyizzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> YEs! I did call and they are still on sale! I will go in awhile..
> 
> 
> 
> Well isn't that great... happy times!!
Click to expand...


----------

